

Finally, a web browser built for touch. - jollybubble
http://www.iheartdigi.com

======
crm114
What about it makes it built for touch? The landing page is full of news about
Gaza and viral videos and doesn't say anything about the app.

~~~
jollybubble
I have not seen any other browser with UI quite like this. Full content screen
shots too. Kinda neat. I dunno.

